# Powering Receiver?



## KyleK777 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey there,

I'm getting back into R/C after a long break. I'm building a TC5 for VTA class racing. I have a Futaba system with the R603GF, 3 channel receiver. I'm wondering how most racers power their receiver. I wouldn't think they'd use a seperate LiPo or NiCd pack, right? Some sort of BEC deal maybe?

I'll be using a Novak Havoc Spec and 5000mAh 2s LiPo.

Thanks in advance,

Kyle


----------



## gt2t4 (Nov 9, 2008)

no need if your using a 2 cell when running 1 cell you need a pack for the reciever


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Almost every modern ecs has a bec built in. If you are running a 2s you are fine. Just plug the speed control wire into the reciever and turn on the speed control. Make sure you set the esc up for lipo cutoff. I had been out of rc for about 15 years and just love the new technolidgy.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

gt2t4 said:


> no need if your using a 2 cell when running 1 cell you need a pack for the reciever


not always true .. i run a havoc with 1 cell lipo and no reciver pack and its fine .. with a 17.5 blastic and i get 5 mins of run time easy

it depends on the esc you are using ..RTFM works all the time lol

but as far as the org issue .. 2 cell no need for a pack at all .. 8.4 volts on lipo you will be fine no worrys


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Most of the oval guys are running a seperate lipo receiver pack but that is because the main pack is only 1 cell. I think you will be fine on the TC5 assuming that you are running 2/3 cell lipo packs


----------



## chevyracer (Oct 26, 2010)

I run a havoc with a 21.5 on a 1 cell for my spec truck, my problem is that I lose a little bit of speed/power in the corners, I think its because i dont run a receiver pack!!?? I have my spec truck dialed in and it runs like it is on rails, I even had someone else drive it and they were impressed at how it handled!! I asked some of the guys I race with and we came to the same conclusion , so I ordered a receiver pack and when I get it I will post if my problem is solved!!!


----------



## chevyracer (Oct 26, 2010)

I am now running a reciever pack havent noticed much of a difference! my lipo battery has more juice left after each run so it will help so i dont run that down to an unsafe level but other than that not as noticeable as one would think! the other thing i have read is that running a receiver pack helps servo turn a little faster than not using a reciever pack. only because there is always the same amount of juice going to it.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

All of our escs are designed to work on low voltage---4 NiMh or 1S. However, some servos and receivers don't work well. This makes a booster/rx pack necessary. If the servos/RX are higher quality, you may get by with out the rx pack.


----------

